# Sticky  Serial Number loaction on tractors.



## alleyyooper

On the 30 thru 555 the serial number is stamped in the transmisson housing just behind the pto lever.
That way you can figure our what it is if the plate is missing under the leaked battery box.
On the 81 thru 23 it is on front of the top plate of the transmission.
I can't remember Just where it is on my 101R but thing ther same as the 30 - 555. I onlyhave a 101 JR so i'm sure it is the same as the 30-555 also.
Hope this helps some one. 

 Al


----------



## Ernie

Thanks, that will help a few that have been looking for serial #s


----------



## alleyyooper

You can get a good I dea your looking at the right numbe if for example it starts 44GR xxxxxxxx or 22GSxxxxxxx.
I'll see if I can find my serial number list and post it here and maybe a modrater would post it as and anouncement so it would stay at the top for every one to see.
HUMMMMMMMMMMMM wonder wher the pony and pacers is?????? I/ll have to look ours over, they would normaly start as. PGAxxxxxxx
My pony top,LOL er should I say my daughters
Dads second pony bottom 
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

:duh: I stand corrected the serial Number stamped on the 55 & 555 are not by the pto input lever, nor do all the 81's start with 81, could just be a number such as One I am going to take a picture of. GEEZ I must have been the throws of a huge elder moment because the serial number for the 81 is also just ahead of the PTO input lever or the cover plate if there is no PTO on the tractor.
:worthy: :argh: :zzzs: :buzz: :dazed: 
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

An Idea of where to look for the numbers in the next few post.
I really wish I was smarter so I could just show all the pictures on one post.
101 area, just behind the pto input lever.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Location on the 81, 20, 21(colt), 22 and 23 Mustang.
This is my 81, payment for services rendered. real ruff with stuck motor and trans. Saving grace all the sheet metal is there and in not to bad of shape.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

How it may look on a 20,21Colt,22 and a 23 Mustang.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

How it may look on a model 81. A 1941, the 2048th one built since the serial number for 41 started at 400,001 and 1942 started at 403,168.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Loaction of serial number on the 30, 33, and 44 on the 333 and 444 the shroud over the hydrlics has to come off to find it in the same location.
Kare 44 br serial number. My list stops at 1953 for this model so guess there was no 1954 tractors powered by butane (propane).
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

Now the first page of the serial Number list. Go to serial number list post.
 Al


----------



## Live Oak

alleyyooper, I deleted the other thread as you requested.


----------



## huffy

*massey*

need help bough tractor at auction said it was 135Massey diesel could any body tell me what year number nw08fmc25208 some one said its 230.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by alleyyooper _
> *You can get a good I dea your looking at the right numbe if for example it starts 44GR xxxxxxxx or 22GSxxxxxxx.
> I'll see if I can find my serial number list and post it here and maybe a modrater would post it as and anouncement so it would stay at the top for every one to see.
> HUMMMMMMMMMMMM wonder wher the pony and pacers is?????? I/ll have to look ours over, they would normaly start as. PGAxxxxxxx
> My pony top,LOL er should I say my daughters
> Dads second pony bottom
> Al *



44GR xxxxxxx stands for model 44 gas and row crop 
22GS stands for model 22 GAs std 

l have a 1947 massey 20 row crop


----------



## jbetts13

*Re: massey*



> _Originally posted by huffy _
> *need help bough tractor at auction said it was 135Massey diesel could any body tell me what year number nw08fmc25208 some one said its 230. *


it's a massey ferguson l'm guess the year is 52


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by alleyyooper _
> *Now the first page of the serial Number list. Go to serial number list post.
> Al *


hey alleyyooper l see your form Michigan how far r u form port huron


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey alleyyooper l see your from Michigan how far r u form port huron *


----------



## alleyyooper

We are close enought to PH we cross the bridge there when we go to Brigdon each Aug. Well some times, although a long time since we have, we cross on the ferry geez I think it is Marine City on the US side. We have friends in Forest, where I Bought my 22 standard.
I also have a young Canadain lady my wife and I have adopted from the garden forum who lives in Jordan Center, I write to every day.
We make it a day trip to Brigdon.
 Al


----------



## jbetts13

ya l got friends in brigden have you ever went to the steam thrashers at the brigden fair grounds l try to go every year this year if l go my 20 will be there along with the deere lawn tractors give me a shout it you ever come over l'm only about 15 mins from the 402


----------



## lugnut1009

I've got a 1973 MF 135 and am having trouble finding the engine serial number. Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## conniemack

alleyyooper said:


> On the 30 thru 555 the serial number is stamped in the transmisson housing just behind the pto lever.
> That way you can figure our what it is if the plate is missing under the leaked battery box.
> On the 81 thru 23 it is on front of the top plate of the transmission.
> I can't remember Just where it is on my 101R but thing ther same as the 30 - 555. I onlyhave a 101 JR so i'm sure it is the same as the 30-555 also.
> Hope this helps some one.
> 
> Al


----------



## conniemack

Let me start by saying; I greatly admire all the work you have done with those long lists of serial numbers which I have read as I try to make headway in this forum. The Massey Harris Ferguson in my field is a good working tractor and I depend on it often. I came to this farm late and the original owner has memory problems. He can't help me at all. I have been trying for several years to figure out how old this work-horse is. There are so many strange numbers that I am very confused.
The ID plate has a painted G176 and then next to that is a stamped 7064. Also on that metal plate is a painted vertical number, spec 10. This plate also has sixteen patent numbers on it. The transmission case has bold numbers cast into the metal: MHF and 182 840 MI. I have good pictures of all these numbers and of other parts of the tractor which I have worked on a lot in order to keep it running.
I apologize for me lack of knowlege on this subject. Also because I don't think I am allowed to post pictures yet.
I would be thrilled to get any information on this old tractor. It is beautifully well designed.


----------

